# DoD Releases Report on Enhancing Security, Stability in Afghanistan



## Disir (Jul 4, 2018)

WASHINGTON --

The Defense Department today provided to the Congress its semiannual report titled “Enhancing Security and Stability in Afghanistan.”

Covering events from Dec. 1 to May 31, the report was submitted in accordance with requirements in Section 1225 of the Fiscal 2015 National Defense Authorization Act as amended by Sections 1231 and 1531 of the fiscal 2016 and fiscal 2017 NDAAs. 

“Our purpose in Afghanistan remains to prevent Afghanistan from again becoming a safe-haven from which terrorist groups can plan and execute attacks on the United States, or our allies and citizens abroad,” officials said in a statement announcing the report’s submission. “To accomplish this, we continue to support Afghanistan and train, advise and assist its military and police forces.”

DoD Releases Report on Enhancing Security, Stability in Afghanistan > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Article

So, now this we  making the Taliban grasp that they can't get what they want via violence. 
Hmmmm....


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jul 4, 2018)

Please stop hitting your hand on the table. You will get bruises and put your elbow out of joint!!!!!!!

I do worry about you, please stop!!!!


----------

